# VR6 MAF Housing on 1.8T Turbo, which one?



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

Will a MK3 VR6 Housing work , or do I have to use one from the MK4, or are they the same size?!
Thanks!


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR6 MAF Housing on 1.8T Turbo, which one? (footose_reloaded)*

Mk4 vr housing is more similar to 1.8T .
mk3 dont have the second net air straightener .
pic 80mm for 300ish or 85mm R32 /S4 for 340-360ish


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: VR6 MAF Housing on 1.8T Turbo, which one? (foffa2002)*

There's also two different sizes of MAF sensor element. You can tell which one you have by the placement of the screws. Some are smaller and the screws are perpendicular to the airflow and some are inline with the airflow. 1.8T DBC engines (AGU & AEB) have the screws perpendicular to the airflow, I don't know how the VR MAFs look. Some also have different inner diameters, 1.8T DBC MAFs are 2.44" ID while DBW ones are 2.36".
Speedy G


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 MAF Housing on 1.8T Turbo, which one? (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_
pic 80mm for 300ish or 85mm R32 /S4 for 340-360ish 


That's why ~some folks run a 90mm MAF housing.








To touch the 'magical' 400ish... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: VR6 MAF Housing on 1.8T Turbo, which one? (Jefnes3)*

Thanks guys.
My friend has a VR6 MAF HOusing from an AAA motor (I believe) MK3, and I was thinking of buying it for my BT 1.8T Project... I'm not sure if it will work or not? What does everyone generally use?


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: VR6 MAF Housing on 1.8T Turbo, which one? (footose_reloaded)*

bmp
need to know which VR6 MAF housing to use for my BT..


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: VR6 MAF Housing on 1.8T Turbo, which one? (footose_reloaded)*

Bump.. come on.. anyone?!


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: VR6 MAF Housing on 1.8T Turbo, which one? (footose_reloaded)*

Well
Thanks for nothing!
I foudn out its the Mk4 VR6 MAF that people use..


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR6 MAF Housing on 1.8T Turbo, which one? (footose_reloaded)*

But it says Mk4 in this thread .
80mm for 300 ish ...and R32 for 400 use Audi Rs4 90mm


----------

